# Pics, pics, pics, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## jmiles50 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ordering a White Head phase from Varnyard. I've seen a few pics, and those pics were amaing. Those few pics are why I'm ordering one, but I'm wondering if EVERYONE can share pics of their White Head phase :?:


----------



## leoares27 (Dec 18, 2008)

I only have a b+w argentine...but he is very cute!!
good luck


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 18, 2008)

THIS IS MY ARGENTINE BLACK AND WHITE ABOUT 2 MONTHS OLD 17-18 INCHES ALREADY


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 19, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## jmiles50 (Dec 19, 2008)

Those are gorgeous babies, but I'm just looking for pics of white head phase Maybe I'll start another post to just show of your favorite pics!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 19, 2008)

I am not big on pushing the whole white head phase tegus, I have had whiter tegus as they were younger turn darker with age, I have also had darker young tegus turn lighter with age. The whole white head thing was a ploy to make more money on normal animals. Normal tegus can range in color from very dark to very light and every shade in between, where do we draw the line on what is a white head and what is not?

I will say this, The giants do seem to get more lighter with age, and they have shown more white then any of the so-called white heads. Here is what I am talking about:


















The normal higher whites might not hold that high white color as they age, or they might, however I do not guarantee color on tegus, they can change colors and are polymorphic. Here are some normals showing color change:





Now:









Now:









Now:





I do have white head adults, but I will not guarantee that the babies will be white heads, I will pick out a nice baby, but I cannot say what color it will be as an adult:


----------



## jmiles50 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks sooooo much!


----------

